# جامعة الزقازيق > علم الإجرام والعقاب >  توصيف مقرر علم الإجرام

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*توصيف مقرر علم الإجرام* 

*لطلاب الفرقة الأولى كلية الحقوق*
*جامعة الزقازيق*

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

*يشكل هذا الفعل شروع في رشوة ذلك لأن الرسالة إذا وصلت إلى صاحب الحاجة* 

*فإن جريمة الرشوة تقع تامة وهنا لم تصل لسبب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيه*

----------


## نادين

*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## براء

_دكتورتنا الفاضلة_ 
_شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية ._

----------


## البا شا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## محمود محمد

*شكرا يادكتوره على التوصيف الجميل دا وممكن حضرتك تسجلى لينا بعض النقاط فى المنهج وترفعيها لينا 
mahmoud_shehata331@yahoo.com*

----------


## BA LAW

مشكووووره على المجهوووود  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## فارس الرومانسيه

شكرا 
د/شيماء
تم التحميل

فى انتظار جديدك

ومرسى كتير على هذا المجهود الرائع

وأرجو أن
تتقبلينى كعضو جديدك بمنتدى حضرتك

تقبلى مرورى

----------


## محمد العباسى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أرجوا مساعدتى حيث أنى أحاول عمل رسالة الدكتوراة فى القانون الاداري جامعة القاهرة ولا أعرف من أين أبد        شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## hadey999

*مجرد تحفظ  بالنسبة لدوافع الاجرام عند الشخص الطبيعى الانسان لم يختار الظروف اتى نشا فيها قد تكون الدوافع  اجتماعية لا دخل له - قد يكون انفصال الاب والام هو الدافع لتكوين نوازع عدوانية جهه المحيطين من حولة خاصة اذا كان هذا الشخص  طفل  ( غير مميز ) تنمو معه هذة الدوافع  لانة يرى الحياه بنظرة تشائمية  وانا ارى انه لا يمكن ان نغير انسان سوى الى انسان مجرم الا اذا كان مؤهلا لذلك*

----------


## hadey999

*شكر وتقدير الى الدكتورة شيماء*
*اسلوبها المميز فى الشرح المقرون بالمشاركة التفاعلية مع الطلبة اهم ما يميزها طريقة السيطرة على المحاضرة تجعل الدارسين فى حاله يقظة دائما   استطاعت ان تعلمنا قواعد علم الاجرام والعقاب حتى نتعلم كيف نكسرها خاصا ان هذا العلم لا يعتمد على الشرح الاكاديمى لانى ارى انه يخضع لعلوم الاجتماع والعلوم الانسانية وانا سعيد انى طالب عند الدكتورة شيماء*

----------


## السيد يوسف العربى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد عن هذه الواقعه الاجابه عنها0
تنافس    ا  و   ب   على شغل منصب العموديه  فى القريه  خلوة ابو مسلم  مركز ابو حماد الشرقيه 
ولما ادرك  ا  ان فرصه  ب  فى الفوز بهذا المنصب تفوقه بكثير فقد قرر الخلاص والانتقام منه بالقتل0اشترى  ا  سلاحا ناريا غير مرخص وحشاه با لطلقات وترصد ل ب  فى مكان مظلم نائى عن البلد اعتاد المرور منه 0
وبعد فتره من الزمن ظهر  ب  وبصحبته كل من  ج  و   د   0ولما خشى   ا   من اكتشاف امره وضبطه بمعرفه هذين الاخرين 0فقد قرر تنفيذ مخططه الى وقت لاحق0
وضح مايلى مدعما اجابتك بالاسانيد القانونيه ؟
س1 هل يعبر  ا بمل باشره من سلوك فى الواقعه فقد شرع فى قتل  ب
س2اذا ضبط  ا   مخفيا السلاح النارى الذى اشتراه واقر بنيته فى استخدامه فى قتل  ب  ؟
فهل تصح مسائلته عن وصف الشروع فى القتل او باى وصف قانونى اخر ؟
س3 هل يعتبر ارجاء  ا  لتنفيذ مخططه فى القتل فى الظروف التى تم فيها من قبيل العدول المعفى من العقاب المقررقنونا لجريمته؟

----------


## مروة سمير

لا اله الا الله

----------


## مروة سمير

محمد رسول الله

----------


## مروة سمير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## مروة سمير

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## مروة سمير

سبحان الله العظيم

----------

